# Boeing B17 trailing antenna ?



## ian lanc (Jan 19, 2015)

Howdo guys.

Building the Revell 1/48th B17G and was wondering if anyone has really close up pictures
of the trailing antenna/aerial ? This is located on the underside of the fuselage just
past the ball turret, need to add this to my model. Thanks. Ian.


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 19, 2015)

I say! Steady on Ian, building a B-17?


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 19, 2015)

Lookie here

B-17 Trailing Antenna | ArmyAirForces


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## ian lanc (Jan 20, 2015)

herman1rg said:


> I say! Steady on Ian, building a B-17?


Yeh mate! I've cut my fingers no less than six times in building this model!
must be Roy Chadwick having a go at me and prodding me with the knife...lol

Thank-you for the link, the picture on there is very helpful indeed, just thought it was a 'stick' on the fuselage...

Cheers.
Ian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

